# KMC quick link



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Just wondering why the 11 speed quick link is a one time only link.
I believe 10 speed was removable. I jumped from 9 speed to 11 and never used the 10 speed link, what exactly is the difference?


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

I installed one for the first time Saturday night with a new chain on my Chorus 11. I see no reason why it wouldn't be reusable. Link went on fine like every other link I've ever used. I did have to use my powerlink pliers to fully lock it in. Only one ride, but no problems so far. 

LP


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

pigpen said:


> Just wondering why the 11 speed quick link is a one time only link.
> I believe 10 speed was removable. I jumped from 9 speed to 11 and never used the 10 speed link, what exactly is the difference?


Don't know for sure but my guess is it is a legal liability avoidance thing. I alternate chorus 11sp chains every 500mi with a KMC 11 link dedicated to each chain. So far I've removed and reinstalled one link twice and one once with no problems at all. They run smoothly, no clicking etc, can't tell it's there. I use a Park link plier to remove (easily), don't need plier to install. Just engage the link, then push on the pedal with the brakes on and it seats into place. v.


----------



## Spursrider (Jun 8, 2010)

Can a KMC 11speed quick link be used on a Chorus 11speed or Record 11speed chains? Or it can only be used specifically for KMC 11speed chains?
I am planning to go for Campagnolo 11 speed parts in my next build but is concerned about the need for the specific (and expensive) chain tool for 11speed chains.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Spursrider said:


> Can a KMC 11speed quick link be used on a Chorus 11speed or Record 11speed chains? Or it can only be used specifically for KMC 11speed chains?
> I am planning to go for Campagnolo 11 speed parts in my next build but is concerned about the need for the specific (and expensive) chain tool for 11speed chains.



Yes it can be used on Campag 11 speed chains
You don't need to buy a Campag tool
Park do the CT4.2 chain tool that will work with all chains
For 11 speed Park do the CT11 to peen the chain.
My SR11 works fine with a KMC link


----------



## Spursrider (Jun 8, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> Yes it can be used on Campag 11 speed chains
> You don't need to buy a Campag tool
> Park do the CT4.2 chain tool that will work with all chains
> For 11 speed Park do the CT11 to peen the chain.
> My SR11 works fine with a KMC link


Thanks for your reply, ultimobici:thumbsup:


----------



## mattythemod (Aug 12, 2012)

So can i use a KMC quick link to connect a Campag 10 sp chain ?

Ta in advance


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

mattythemod said:


> So can i use a KMC quick link to connect a Campag 10 sp chain ?
> 
> Ta in advance


Yes but make sure it's a Campagnolo version.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

pigpen said:


> I believe 10 speed was removable. I jumped from 9 speed to 11 and never used the 10 speed link, what exactly is the difference?


I have the 9 speed chain and link and the instrucitons tell me not to reuse it. I too think it's so they're not liable if it shoudl come apart. Just like your car's service manual tells you never to reuse torque-to-yield bolts, but if you bring your car to their own dealership they never replace them, they reuse the TTY bolts every time. I guess you could always try it out to see, but really what loads are these things put under, not very much.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I recently returned home from working in North Carolina for several months. I'm using the KMC 11sp link with a Chorus chain. As I was reassembling my bike, I thought about using a new link. However, the little sheet in the new link package said to replace the link when you replace the chain. In other words, new chain, new link. This seems in conflict with the web site which says to not reuse the link.

Specifically, the web site says this:

_"If the MissingLink is a 'Re-Usable' type you can use it as long as you ride the chain, once the chain is worn down, you need to discard of the MissingLink too._
_If the MissingLink you are using is a 'Non-Re-Usable' type (MissingLink-1 and MissingLink-10 PRO), we advise you to change the link every time you open it._
_We reccomend to keep one spare set with you during riding."_

By the way, KMC makes tools to open and close the link:


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

New chain, new link. Why risk? The chain, cassette and rings are very expensive, the link is not.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bee-an-key said:


> New chain, new link. Why risk? The chain, cassette and rings are very expensive, the link is not.


Yes, I bought a half dozen and I think they were $6 apiece...


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

So I plan to install a KMC11 link on a Chorus 11 chain.
I find the Campy Ultra HD diagram for the chain length to be misleading.

With the chain on the small/small cog/spocket for a 11/29 compact setup, the angle of the RD cage is no where near the orientation in the diagram. In the diagram, the pulley axles are ~30 degrees off the VERTICAL. 
In my setup, with about 12mm for the H dimension (within spec), the pulley axles are ~15 degrees off the HORIZONTAL.

Is something drastically wrong with my setup or with their Ultra HD diagram?

Thanks,


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

With the Campy method, all you need to do is not make the chain so long that it hangs loose or rubs on the upper chain guide tab, when you're in the little/little. As long as the lower pulley swings forward by a small amount and put a little tension on the chain, when the ends of the chain are brought together, you should be fine. The minimum increment that you can lengthen the chain is 1 inch. If you add another inch, the chain would probably hang loose.

Your setup requires the maximum wrap capacity. To be sure the the chain is long enough, shift the bike into the big/big combo, while on the work stand. If the chain is long enough to wrap the big/big, it's not too short.


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

C-40,

That big/big check covers all the bases. 
(Why doesn't Campy put that in their manual?)
Just validates that writing your own manual is the way to go through life.


Thanks,


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

SubRider said:


> C-40,
> 
> That big/big check covers all the bases.
> (Why doesn't Campy put that in their manual?)
> ...


The little/little method suggest the longest possible chain. Unless you're using a gearing combination that exceeds the RD's wrap capacity, it never fails. 

The other method is to wrap the chain around the largest chainring and largest cog, but not through the RD. Bring the ends of the chain together and add one inch to that shortest possible length. If the two ends that match up are both the same (inner links), then add 1-1/2 inches, to get one pair of inner links and one pair of outer links, that can be joined. This is the shortest possible chain. If this was done with a 12-25 and you later changed to a 12-29, the chain would be one inch too short. The little/little would method not create that problem.


----------

